# Schilde ?



## Oceanborn (7. November 2005)

moin, 

mir ist aufgefallen dass bei Rüstungen nicht gezielt nach Schilden gesucht werden kann. 

Einziger Kritikpunkt ^^


----------



## B3N (7. November 2005)

Hoppla - Danke für den Hinweis. Ich hab das mal unter Rüstung nun mit eingebunden, ist zwar noch ned optimal gelöst so, aber immerhin kann man nun auch Schilde auflisten lassen. Das Feld Slots ist bei der Auswahl Schilde zu vernachlässigen, deswegen auch "ned optimal gelöst", aber das mach ich dann wenn ich Zeit habe, bin grad auf der Arbeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oceanborn (7. November 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Hoppla - Danke für den Hinweis. Ich hab das mal unter Rüstung nun mit eingebunden, ist zwar noch ned optimal gelöst so, aber immerhin kann man nun auch Schilde auflisten lassen. Das Feld Slots ist bei der Auswahl Schilde zu vernachlässigen, deswegen auch "ned optimal gelöst", aber das mach ich dann wenn ich Zeit habe, bin grad auf der Arbeit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hui - des ging schnell ^^


----------



## Regnor (7. November 2005)

Oceanborn schrieb:
			
		

> hui - des ging schnell ^^
> [post="103260"][/post]​



hab zu hören bekommen das es bei b3n bei allen sachen recht schnell geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (7. November 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> hab zu hören bekommen das es bei b3n bei allen sachen recht schnell geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




leck mich matze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (7. November 2005)

o_O


----------



## Oceanborn (8. November 2005)

mir ist noch was eingefallen. 

Nach Ringen, Schmuckstücken und Amulette kann man auch nicht gezielt suchen.


----------



## B3N (9. November 2005)

Nach Schmuck etc. zu suchen, ist bereits in der Arbeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

